#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  E-books for INTELLIGENT INSTRUMENTATION

## mohit brh

I am unable to get book of INTELLIGENT INSTRUMENTATION in which covers almost all the unit. So please give me books which covers the units of this books.

Unit-1 Introduction: Introduction to intelligent instrumentation, Historical Perspective, Current status, software based instruments.

Unit-2 Virtual Instrumentation: Introduction to graphical programming, data flow & graphical programming techniques, advantage of VI techniques, VIs and sub VIs loops and charts, arrays, clusters and graphs, case and sequence structure, formula nodes, string and file I/O, Code Interface Nodes and DLL links.

unit-3  Data Acquisition Methods: Analog and Digital IO, Counters, Timers, Basic ADC designs, interfacing methods of DAQ hardware, software structure, use of simple and intermediate Vis. Use of Data Sockets for Networked communication and controls.

unit-4  PC Hardware Review and Instrumentation Buses: Structure, timing, interrupts, DMA, operating system, ISA, PCI, USB, PCMCIA Buses. IEEE488.1 & 488.2 serial Interfacing-RS 232C,RS422, RS423, RS485, USB, VXI, SCXI, PXI.

unit-5 Analysis Techniques: DSP software, Measurement, filters and wavelets, windows, curve fitting probability & statistics. Communication: Basic networking methods and their applications in instrumentation, use of Data sockets for distributed control.





  Similar Threads: Intelligent Control Collection of Electrical, Electronics & Instrumentation Books - 2 Collection of Electrical, Electronics & Instrumentation Books books on instrumentation systems Intelligent boy

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

> I am unable to get book of INTELLIGENT INSTRUMENTATION in which covers almost all the unit. So please give me books which covers the units of this books.
> 
> Unit-1 Introduction: Introduction to intelligent instrumentation, Historical Perspective, Current status, software based instruments.
> 
> Unit-2 Virtual Instrumentation: Introduction to graphical programming, data flow & graphical programming techniques, advantage of VI techniques, VIs and sub VIs loops and charts, arrays, clusters and graphs, case and sequence structure, formula nodes, string and file I/O, Code Interface Nodes and DLL links.
> 
> unit-3  Data Acquisition Methods: Analog and Digital IO, Counters, Timers, Basic ADC designs, interfacing methods of DAQ hardware, software structure, use of simple and intermediate Vis. Use of Data Sockets for Networked communication and controls.
> 
> unit-4  PC Hardware Review and Instrumentation Buses: Structure, timing, interrupts, DMA, operating system, ISA, PCI, USB, PCMCIA Buses. IEEE488.1 & 488.2 serial Interfacing-RS 232C,RS422, RS423, RS485, USB, VXI, SCXI, PXI.
> ...



[MENTION=3276]mohit brh[/MENTION]- Moved to the REQUEST section.

Please take care to post in the right sections to avoid infractions!

----------


## tanimotka

thats grt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## devarkshyanjali

i need notes for intelligent instrumentation.

----------


## ashish vgi

If u have got the e book of intelligent instrumentation, then pls fwd it.
Thanks

----------

